# Kiran's personal Wabi Kusa display



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet little WK you've got here. You should definitely start doing HC/Glosso WK nuggets for quick, easy carpets without the hassle of planting like ADA has. Plop and go. I think you'd make a small fortune off those. :icon_idea


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

freph said:


> Sweet little WK you've got here. You should definitely start doing HC/Glosso WK nuggets for quick, easy carpets without the hassle of planting like ADA has. Plop and go. I think you'd make a small fortune off those. :icon_idea


Shhh, got a package on the way soon :wink:


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Shhh, got a package on the way soon :wink:


....you have my interest. :icon_smil


----------



## Aether (Feb 25, 2013)

this thread ended abruptly. what happened to the wk?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Aether said:


> this thread ended abruptly. what happened to the wk?


A quicker method was discovered. Dirt in a bowl.


----------



## Cypranid Kid (Sep 23, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> A quicker method was discovered. Dirt in a bowl.



This is very cool and I want to try one myself, but its not quite the same. I am still trying to wrap my head around the way actual Wabi Kusa is made. I especially like the fact that you can submerse them and have an instant aquascape. Just add water...literally


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*He told me he wasn't doing them anymore*



Aether said:


> this thread ended abruptly. what happened to the wk?


when I asked about buying another wk. Not even for himself. Too busy.


----------

